# Windshield washer bottle location on a 1967 GTO



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

A picture of the correct bottle and cap and location would be helpful.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

It goes on the driver's side fenderwell. 
The reproduction Ames carries lines up with the holes.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Couldn't find it @ Ames, OPGI has it, cap sold separately.

https://www.opgi.com/gto/G240407/


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you referring to the plastic WW fluid JUG or the WW concentrate glass Bottle?
Also note the jug came as an early build (short '66 style) and late (Taller) most widely used version.

Cheers


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Interesting. How does one determine early or late? Trim tag or VIN?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Click on the center pic in the OPGI link see the kitty corner mounting holes?
Look on your fenderwell for those holes.
My '67 was put into service May 7th 1967 and is a February build and has the plastic bottle.
The repro bolted right up to the factory holes.


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

This car has two holes in the inner fender that would be opposite corners of a square.

Per the trim tag it is a 05A build, so late in the model year. So it should have the black plastic bottle. Correct?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Yup that is the correct bottle for your goat.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Had to double check on the short Vs Tall jugs for '67 as it's been awhile.
Just as an FYI it seems to be associated with CA smog '67's 
I thought it was a mid year change but,
Literature indicates the smaller white plastic jug with bracket was used with SMOG cars and mounted on the RH core support.
So your good with the Taller Jug.


----------



## Andrew69 (Dec 28, 2017)

Today received the jug and associated parts. It looks good.

Thank you,
Andrew


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Had to double check on the short Vs Tall jugs for '67 as it's been awhile.
> Just as an FYI it seems to be associated with CA smog '67's
> I thought it was a mid year change but,
> Literature indicates the smaller white plastic jug with bracket was used with SMOG cars and mounted on the RH core support.
> So your good with the Taller Jug.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

How do you install this taller jug? Does it have a bracket? Currently, my 1967 GTO does not have a washer jug or mounting bracket. I see OPGI sells the jugs and caps but, I don't see anything about a mounting bracket. My 1966 Tempest has the shorter jug and bracket.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Look at the DS inner fender well towards the front end. No bracket used it mounts to the fender well.
The jug should be installed on the curvature of of the well.
Look for factory dimples for guide to the drilling locations. 
When the jug is near the correct location the dimples should be close to mounting tab holes.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

That location makes so much more sense than it being in the complete opposite corner of the pump as it was in 1965.


----------



## TempestTamer (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh..... so the plastic jug has molded plugs that press into holes located into the fender wall?


----------

